# Speedcubing World Championships 2011 Date and Location



## BradleyVorjohan (Jun 11, 2010)

I know that the world championships are generally scheduled on the last weekend of summer break or the weekend before the last week of summer break so that most people have had all summer to practice and are at their top game; however, my high school (as well as many others', I'm sure) start one or usually two weeks ahead of most schools, rendering it nearly for us to attend the world championships. I was wondering if the organization committee, when the time for organization comes around, might consider scheduling the world championships a week or two ahead of the normal date, so that more people could attend.


----------



## joey (Jun 11, 2010)

World Championship 09 and 07 were in October.

Surely that's no the end of summer break..


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 11, 2010)

Any word on the location? (stanford please)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 11, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Any word on the location? (stanford please)



2003: Cananda (Ontario) 
2005: USA (Florida) 
2007: Europe (Hungary)
2009: Europe (Germany)

Probably not Europe or North America. Makes sense to make it somewhere in Asia. Japan, Hong Kong, or Seoul?


----------



## Kian (Jun 11, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > Any word on the location? (stanford please)
> ...



It would make sense if it wasn't actually about where the sponsor, Seventowns, wanted to hold it. The fact that it's been in Europe and North America every time doesn't make it less likely it'll be there again, it's a symptom of where they will pay to hold it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 11, 2010)

BradleyVorjohan said:


> I know that the world championships are generally scheduled on the last weekend of summer break or the weekend before the last week of summer break so that most people have had all summer to practice and are at their top game


The WCA does not reckon by anything like "summer breaks." You're extrapolating way too much for your situation.
My school starts very late, and even for me, October is during the school year.

My suggestion: Assume it will be in October, at least during the year. If you really, really want to go, find a way to schedule it.



JeffDelucia said:


> Any word on the location? (stanford please)


Please not. Memaud would actually be a nice venue (except no practice space and broad lighting, which was the best part of '09), but a university is really not quite the right place to hold it.
Either way, I don't think Stanford deserves to hold Words anytime soon.

Why do you want Stanford, if your only competition has been MIT?

I think Asia, even if not convenient for me, deserves '11.


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2010)

I have to admit, at the moment the WCs are scheduled at the worst possible time for me


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes Asia! Then I might actually go to a WC


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 11, 2010)

I feel it's time we re-explore that vast, heartwarming land that is Canada. 

Hahaha no


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 11, 2010)

Australia!



Spoiler



I know...


----------



## Ron (Jun 11, 2010)

What we do for large competitions is ask several people from different countries whether the competition dates suit or not.
There is no weekend that suits everyone, even in the US there are many differences between states. For Japan there should be a holiday in the week. For the location (venue, city) some weekends are much more expensive than others.
Most important is that the date is known early, so people can make travel arrangements and get OK from school directors.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## BradleyVorjohan (Jun 27, 2010)

Ron said:


> What we do for large competitions is ask several people from different countries whether the competition dates suit or not.
> There is no weekend that suits everyone, even in the US there are many differences between states. For Japan there should be a holiday in the week. For the location (venue, city) some weekends are much more expensive than others.
> Most important is that the date is known early, so people can make travel arrangements and get OK from school directors.
> 
> ...


I agree. The date being very early would be very nice.


----------



## splinteh (Jun 27, 2010)

CANADA!


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 27, 2010)

how about Ireland.......it would be different


----------



## scylla (Jun 27, 2010)

why not at four continents at the same time, with video connections, than we have more chance all the topcubers can join.

only have to find something to tackle the time differences......


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 27, 2010)

MEXICO


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 27, 2010)

ANTARCTICA


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 28, 2010)

Russia


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 28, 2010)

Pluto.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 28, 2010)

I actually think somewhere with a climate that isn't too hot nor too cold (eason i suggested Ireland or maybe England?)


----------



## Bryan (Jun 28, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> I actually think somewhere with a climate that isn't too hot nor too cold (eason i suggested Ireland or maybe England?)



I'd suggest indoors. That should handle most situations.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 28, 2010)

As has been mentioned in the past every time there is a big competition, please realize that posts of the form:



> Please hold the competition in XXXX



are completely pointless and do not contribute to the discussion whatsoever. If you are thinking about suggesting a location, please also put some work into explaining *why* your choice of venue is good for hosting a World Championships, which specific venue is to be used to host the event, and which team/volunteer organization/group is to assist in judging. If your post does not *at least* provide a rough answer to all three of those questions, then *don't post it*.

Posts of "hold Worlds in my backyard cuz it's close to my house! " are not funny, and also they get old really quickly. I'm not saying don't suggest a location, but if you are going to suggest one, please put some thought into it first.

Chris


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 28, 2010)

Do what Chris just said or there will be punishments handed out.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 28, 2010)

The U.S has an obviously large speed cubing community with many groups. However, China has the second most active speedcubers. Also Japan is 3rd. It makes sense it should be there.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 28, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> The U.S has an obviously large speed cubing community with many groups. However, China has the second most active speedcubers. Also Japan is 3rd. It makes sense it should be there.



there's no possible way to hold it in china. They don't like letting people in their country.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 28, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S has an obviously large speed cubing community with many groups. However, China has the second most active speedcubers. Also Japan is 3rd. It makes sense it should be there.
> ...



And just before someone says it, the WCA isn't going to be getting the same treatment as the Olympics.


----------



## undick (Jun 28, 2010)

Bali is great place to held an event like World Championship


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 28, 2010)

Bryan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



why? what has happened at the Olympics?


----------



## Dene (Jun 28, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



They let lots of people into the country...


----------



## BradleyVorjohan (Jun 28, 2010)

I just think that, regardless of how much input the general speedcubing community has, when the time comes to decide upon the date and venue for the championships, the discussion should be held in in open forum, like here.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 28, 2010)

BradleyVorjohan said:


> I just think that, regardless of how much input the general speedcubing community has, when the time comes to decide upon the date and venue for the championships, the discussion should be held in in open forum, like here.



unless you are organizing it, I don't think it concerns you. The decision on where to hold it is largely a business decision from seven towns, as they are paying a huge amount of money to run the competition. The input of someone going "ooo ooo hold it in my backyard" is not going to make any difference to them, nor should it. I think Ron is quite capable of realizing which spots would be preferable to hold the WC, but as the case with last year, its not always practical to hold it where someone thinks it should be held.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 28, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Do what Chris just said or there will be punishments handed out.



Sorry Mr School teacher


----------



## Bryan (Jun 28, 2010)

BradleyVorjohan said:


> I just think that, regardless of how much input the general speedcubing community has, when the time comes to decide upon the date and venue for the championships, the discussion should be held in in open forum, like here.



Public discussions just create a lot more work. You can't throw out a simple idea without people who have no ability to help keep pushing the idea and they can't accept "No" for an answer. Plus, if you're negotiating with people, you don't want them to be able to see your other options.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2010)

BradleyVorjohan said:


> I just think that, regardless of how much input the general speedcubing community has, when the time comes to decide upon the date and venue for the championships, the discussion should be held in in open forum, like here.



LMAO yes because we all care about your opinion. Could you imagine if they held a public discussion every time they were deciding on the next country to host the Olympics? :fp


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 29, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Do what Chris just said or there will be punishments handed out.
> ...



i thought mr. hardwick was the school teacher >_>
EDIT: isn't he?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 1, 2010)

*World Championships 2011 location*

Hi, i have been thinking that whoever is organizing the WC2011 should think of a location for next years competition. I think it would be suitable for it to be in the US because the last time it was there was 2003 (i think) in Florida. Maybe California would be a good idea because there are many cubers there. Europe would be a good choice because there are a lot of cubers there. Give your ideas, and hopefully the organizers can find a place.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 1, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> a location for this years competition



?????????


----------



## Faz (Jul 1, 2010)

And I think it should be in New Zealand because it has never been held there. >_>


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 1, 2010)

@ bluecloe45:
I respect your choice to create a thread about the WC location, seeing as how the other thread was focused more on the date of the competition. However, I would rather combine the two threads with a rename than have two separate threads.

Chris


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 1, 2010)

I think WC should be held in the former world champion's country... that would be cool.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 1, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> I think WC should be held in the former world champion's country... that would be cool.



i agree with rowe. We should have it in New york


----------



## Weston (Jul 1, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > I think WC should be held in the former world champion's country... that would be cool.
> ...



lolwut lolwut

There are two things wrong with that.


----------



## Faz (Jul 1, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > I think WC should be held in the former world champion's country... that would be cool.
> ...



hahahahaha


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> I think WC should be held in the former world champion's country... that would be cool.



And you can't see any problem with that at all?


----------



## alexbruso (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes have it in NY!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

If your thinking of the US, i suggest somewhere in the middle of the country. 
but thats just me.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 1, 2010)

Dont forget the amazing land of canada. How about in toronto. Did you not see all the police in riot gear protecting the world leaders maybe we can have them protect all the amazing cubers.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 1, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Dont forget the amazing land of canada. How about in toronto. Did you not see all the police in riot gear protecting the world leaders maybe we can have them protect all the amazing cubers.



WC 2003 was in Toronto.


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Dont forget the amazing land of canada. How about in toronto. Did you not see all the police in riot gear protecting the world leaders maybe we can have them protect all the amazing cubers.



How about you do what Chris said or face a ban.


----------



## Samania (Jul 2, 2010)

splinteh said:


> CANADA!



 this


----------



## Vincents (Jul 2, 2010)

Why do I get the feeling that none of what we're saying here even matters...

All I'm going to say is (same thing I said in the US Nationals thread), have it somewhere international flights are cheap/plentiful to. Read: some sort of major hub please. 
E.g.:
Africa:
<not suggesting any because there....aren't very many cubers in Africa?>

Asia: 
- Beijing
- Shanghai
- Hong Kong
- Seoul
- Tokyo
- Osaka
- Delhi
- Mumbai
- Singapore

Europe:
- Vienna
- Paris
- Berlin
- Frankfurt
- Athens
- Amsterdam
- Moscow
- Madrid
- London

Americas
- Phoenix
- San Francisco
- Los Angeles
- Denver
- Miami
- Orlando
- Atlanta
- Chicago
- Washington D.C.
- Boston
- Las Vegas
- New York City
- Dallas/Fort Worth
- Vancouver
- Toronto
- Quebec
- Mexico City

Oceania: <TOO EXPENSIVE FOR MOST OF THE WORLD TO FLY TO>
- Melbourne
- Sydney

Pick Las Vegas if we want to see how well the world's top cubers do when....distracted.


...Except most are underage. Hmmm...


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 2, 2010)

How about Finland?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2010)

I vote for Atlantis! =D


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 2, 2010)

WASHINGTON DC, Secret service can protect Rowe, Erik, and Faz


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> WASHINGTON DC, Secret service can protect Rowe, Erik, and Faz



OWOW WHERE DO YOU LIVE.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jul 2, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > Any word on the location? (stanford please)
> ...



SEOUL FTW!!!
Not because of the fact i live in Seoul.
I can't go anyway.

Incheon International Airport (airport 1hr from seoul because there is no airport in seoul) IS a major hub.
I don't know if the airplane fees are cheap though.

(NOT flaming on Austrailia and NZ) Australia and New Zealand is really far away for many cubers out there.
Very many cubers are in North America and some are in Europe. Planes to the Oceania region is really expensive
to the rest of the world, even to Korea, where i live.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON DC, Secret service can protect Rowe, Erik, and Faz
> ...



NEW YORK SOMETIMES< BTW where do you live, christchurch


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

DON'T BE SILLY I LIVE IN JEWCHURCH.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the odds are on that the next world championship will be in Asia. The first ever Asian open was held in Bangkok recently, and I would have to strongly suggest this as the venue. It was extremely well organised and run. The venue was superb and could easily cope with the numbers that a world championship would bring. I would also like to strongly suggest the dates of 1st and 2nd of October 2011 for purely selfish reasons as that is right in the middle of school holidays for us.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is a summary of where it's been btw:

1982	Hungary
2003	Canada
2005	USA
2007	Hungary
2009	Germany


----------



## Dene (Oct 25, 2010)

Unfortunately it all depends on the sponsors and from what I hear they simply don't want it in Asia.


----------



## coinman (Oct 25, 2010)

Might this have something to do with the many asian knock-of cubes? After all, seven towns is interested in selling there own cubes and if they don't sell good at all in asia they might find a waste of money to do a championship there.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 30, 2010)

Dene said:


> Unfortunately it all depends on the sponsors and from what I hear they simply don't want it in Asia.


 
yes sponsors not us


----------



## marthaurion (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie...worlds being in asia would definitely be sweet


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

It should be organised in a continent close to every one like Europe.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 7, 2010)

OMFG. Do you people just like not read.

Nothing you say is going to really matter. Where its at depends on the sponsor who will be paying for it.
Plus wtf is with the stupid BACKYARD posts...

Gah.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 7, 2010)

I was in it was in the U.S this day in age, , I predict 500+ cubers going.

(Not saying I want it their, I'm just saying)


----------



## xdaragon (Nov 7, 2010)

Atlanta!!! That would be nice


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

wow people are still saying that it should be held in their backyard...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2010)

Personally, if I'm going to spend my moniez going somewhere for this, Australia and Poland would both be top on my list.
But really guys, it's up to the WCA.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

I WANT IT IN MY FRONTYARD


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 7, 2010)

No way, Worlds 2011 should totally be held in my living room on my couch in front of the TV.

Seriously though, as has been stated *many* times before a big competition like this: *DO NOT* just suggest a location, because "holy crap, that would be awesome if it were held in (insert town close to my home)!!!eleven!"

If you list a location, please also provide:
1) An organizational team or group that would be willing and able to run the competition
2) A venue
2a) lodging local to the venue, as well as food and other sites that would be neat to see when people want to play tourist
3) Ease of transportation to the venue, as well as around the area of the venue during the competition

Posts of "LOL hold it in XXXX, that would be so sweet!" Are not, and will never be, considered seriously by anyone who has any power of decision over where the larger competition is to be held.

Chris


----------



## Logan (Nov 7, 2010)

Well said Chris.


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 8, 2010)

I dont know of any organizations in Malta but a venue like our stadium is good thats were everything happens and there are alot of sights in malta


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 8, 2010)

I dont know if you could even fit 300+ people on Malta...


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 8, 2010)

haha i do admit its pretty small but you have to get the people in like 10 seperate hotels


----------



## Godmil (Nov 8, 2010)

For ease of access Amsterdam would be a decent location, it's got a massive airport that most locations will fly to, and the city is pretty close to the airport. Also several languages (including English) are spoken there.
Only problem would be... it's a pretty grotty city  (sorry to any Dutch cubers, but it is)


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 8, 2010)

Worlds can be anywere... exept Hungary srsly


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 8, 2010)

I sincerely hope it's gonna be in Europe. If it is, I will most likely be there.


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

BC1997 said:


> It should be organised in a continent close to every one like Europe.



The World... basically... it's round.


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah i know that but i just wanted to make a point,europe is close to 2 other continents.I t should be hel anywhere accept russia and italy 1 word, mafia


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2010)

Antarctica is close to South America, Australia, and Africa!


----------



## TMOY (Nov 8, 2010)

We should definitely hold it at the center of the Earth. It's equally close to all continents.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 8, 2010)

BC1997 said:


> I dont know of any organizations in Malta but a venue like our stadium is good thats were everything happens and there are alot of sights in malta


 


BC1997 said:


> yeah i know that but i just wanted to make a point,europe is close to 2 other continents.I t should be hel anywhere accept russia and italy 1 word, mafia


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah i am


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah do it in Europe! Mabye I can come.


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

100% should be in Bristol.

There's never comps here


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 8, 2010)

you mean there werenet any big competitions


----------



## Bryan (Nov 8, 2010)

BC1997 said:


> yeah i know that but i just wanted to make a point,europe is close to 2 other continents.I t should be hel anywhere accept russia and italy 1 word, mafia



Yup, it would help satisfy the large Africa continent cubing population we have and it's just next to Asia so it's just a car trip for people in Japan.

And if you weren't sure, that has much sarcasm on it.


----------



## theace (Nov 8, 2010)

INDIA INDIA INDIA!

never mind ...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 8, 2010)

BC1997 said:


> It should be organised in a continent close to every one like Europe.



Yea, just because flat maps show Europe in the 'middle', doesn't mean it's closer to everyone.

EDIT: I needed to refresh this thread


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Yup, it would help satisfy the large Africa continent cubing population we have and it's just next to Asia so it's just* a car trip for people in Japan.*
> 
> And if you weren't sure, that has much sarcasm on it.


 
I lol'd 

Anyway. Do you guys like seriously have a blindfold to Chris's posts? Or are you choosing to ignore them..


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 8, 2010)

oh you takethings way to seriously

its just an opinion


----------



## Dene (Nov 8, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yea, just because flat maps show Europe in the 'middle', doesn't mean it's closer to everyone.


 
A flat may should be based around the country that you live in. So in European countries, Europe would be in the centre. Maps in NZ put NZ right in the middle.



BC1997 said:


> oh you takethings way to seriously
> 
> its just an opinion


 
You're an idiot. You completely ignored Chris' warning not to suggest your own backyard without suggesting a venue that you could get an an organisational team that could handle the competition. You have no idea what it takes to organise a competition of this magnitude therefore you have no opinion and should keep your mouth shut.

Also I suspect a troll.


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 8, 2010)

ok and i didnt say i wanted it in my back yard


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 8, 2010)

Dene said:


> A flat may should be based around the country that you live in. So in European countries, Europe would be in the centre. Maps in NZ put NZ right in the middle.



My 9th grade world history teacher showed us this map in class one day, and I've love it ever since. His map did not say "Upside Down" world map, it just said "World Map," which made it that much cooler in my eyes.






BC1997, I hope you are already starting to see that we see these kinds of posts *every year* before *every large scale competition*. These kinds of posts, although they may seem funny at the time, are no different in their reception than the "rofl lulz I just peeled the stickers off!!one!!!"

Chris


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 8, 2010)

ok sorry then


----------



## Dene (Nov 8, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> My 9th grade world history teacher showed us this map in class one day, and I've love it ever since. His map did not say "Upside Down" world map, it just said "World Map," which made it that much cooler in my eyes.


 
Upside down compared to what, though?

The Earth is a ball, it can't really be upside down XD


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 8, 2010)

Dene said:


> Upside down compared to what, though?
> 
> The Earth is a ball, it can't really be upside down XD


 
I don't like the wording on that map either, because I agree that the concept of upside down doesn't really make much sense on a sphere. I mean if you wanted to talk about directional vectors fixed at some point on the surface then maybe.

This picture was the closest I could find to the map my teacher showed us in 9th grade, and if you remove the "upside down" part it would look almost exactly like the one he brought into class.

@BC1997
No worries, but now you at least understand why you're receiving the reaction that you're receiving. Also my comment was not directed necessarily at you personally, but at many of the posts I had already seen in this forum.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 8, 2010)

Well it kinda can be upside down right? (Or at least oriented awkwardly.)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 8, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Well it kinda can be upside down right? (Or at least oriented awkwardly.)


 
no bcuz if it were upsidown ppl wuld fall off!


----------



## Dene (Nov 8, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Well it kinda can be upside down right? (Or at least oriented awkwardly.)


 
Well I guess you could say the Earth can be up one way or the other, but not upside down if perfectly inverted. I could just say that you are looking at the universe upside down


----------



## Robbytrooper (Nov 9, 2010)

I think the International Space Station, should host it, a bit of zero G cubing!

Might have to modify the rules a little bit.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 9, 2010)

My idea is that it should be on a cruise-ship travelling in Europe. Europe has the cheapest cruises and cheap Ryan-air tickets to various port-cities. We could rent a part of the boat (theme cruises offer this very cheap) and a stage there. Everyone would be living close by and we could cube for afew days straight. I think this can work out very well.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 9, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 100% should be in Bristol.
> 
> There's never comps here




Yeah, having a world competition where there are never any competitions makes perfect sense.


----------



## theace (Nov 9, 2010)

I totally. Hadn't read Chris's posts when I posted randomly! Kinda thought I should give a serious opinion...

Frankly, in India, Delhi, Chennai or Mumbai would be the ideal places to have a wc. I'm not sure about Chennai, but Delhi and mumbai are tourist hotspots. The climate in delhi isn't all that good though. Mumbai. In my opinion would be good as there are quite a lot of speed cubers here. (And i live there so it'd be easier for me lol.) lodging isn't a problem at all with the number of hotels and hostels that are present here. There are some pretty big venues available too! The best part is, like east asia, the rupee is damn cheap compared to the dollar or euro, etc. Another advantage for sponsors is that most indian kids are attention whores. And show offs. They'd learn something JUST so they can make a big deal of it. Hype something enough, you'll practically have half of mumbai's kids throwing all sorts of tantrums to make their parents buy it! It happened with pokemon, ben 10, power rangers, beyblade and recently, the cube after they saw a 2 minute clip of a certain amir khan handle the cube in a movie called 3 idiots. So basically, for someone who wants to sell, this city would be the ideal option. Many people you can dupe here lol. As for organizers, the RCMO team, the Shastra Open team, the Axis Open Team and of course, the Indian Open team can come together! Those are the 4 biggest events in the country!

However, there is a lack of SERIOUS speed cubers here. If you see the rankings, only 10 to 15 people have a sub 20 average. Bernett and Prashant are the only ones with a sub 15 last I checked. Most of the cubers are all over 30. More than 70pc follow dan brown. Enough reason to not hold it here haha! You also need to worry about the local vendors dupeing all the foreigners! Trust me, i've seen a lot of stuff and saved a lot of tourists. These guys are crazy!

If it isn't in india, (or even if it is ems that matter) i doubt i'll be able to come. I don't think i can before the travel and stay. I just wish i could attend some wc sometime  the only big event i've been to as such is the rcmo. But that was held in a large lecture hall. That's the biggest i've seen...


----------



## theace (Nov 9, 2010)

Damn, my mobile's t9 is getting on my nerves! For turns into ems and afford becomes before. And zomg bad grammar! I'm spending too much time with my non english speaking friends I guess...

Sorry ems the double post...


----------



## Dene (Nov 9, 2010)

If you believe you can secure an appropriate venue and have the man power to make it happen, I suggest you e-mail the WCA board to discuss it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2010)

All this talk about location. All I care about is the date. With the huge number of cubers that are students I think that summer is better than October.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 10, 2010)

*Australia?*

Would the sponsors want to hold it in Australia?

*Sponsorship*
Seven Towns and our national distributor, Crown and Andrews, have been very supportive in the past year with sponsoring competitions here.

The RMIT University Student Union have also been very generous with funding our competitions.

*Venue*
It could be held in Melbourne or Sydney at a public venue or university. I'd highly recommend Melbourne for cheaper transport and accommodation, and overall a better atmosphere.

*Australian Speedcubers*

There are nine local speedcubers with an average of less than 16 seconds for 3x3.
There are between thirty and fifty active speedcubers in the community.
There's one local speedcuber that's broken 10 world records in the first year of holding WCA competitions in Australia.
Australian speedcubers have shown significant improvement in the past year; I wouldn't be surprised if some are 2-5 second faster by 2011 and end up with 10-13 second averages.
Overall the community is small but growing.

*Media*
The media in Australia are still interested in Rubik's Cubes. We had coverage on three national TV stations and nine radio stations for the Australian Nationals 2010 and I didn't do any advertising to gain their attention. One plug on SAFM with Aron snowballed into ABC wanting to cover it and so on. They're only just starting to realise how fast some of our speedcubers are, beyond the novelty of simply solving a puzzle. Having the World Championships in Australia would definitely attract a lot of attention and put solving Rubik's Cubes in a new light.

A snippet of one such interview with Rod Quinn on ABC Overnights:


Rod said:


> ...does the person who win, or the people who win, go onto the World Championship?





Tim said:


> Um, not at this stage. There is going to be a championship next year, a World Championship. I think they're still determining where it's going to be held. We don't really have the funding at the moment. I'm organising this competition with the help of the RMIT Rubik's Cube Club which I founded. And we're looking into sponsorship for that. But currently we don't have the sponsorship for sending someone overseas.





Rod said:


> But, you know. You could host the World Championships here in Australia!





Tim said:


> Um, we could but I'm not sure if the international community would be too keen on it.





Rod said:


> Aaah, come on! They need to get around to all of the places in the world! Cubing is a great sport!



2 cents (=AUD-USD) 

Tim.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the more productive posts. These are the kinds of posts that may be noticed by the WCA board members, or at least brought to their attention. If you can refine your post here to bring up several good points, and address most everything that would be necessary to run a competition of this scale in your area, than you should take your post over to the WCA forum and post it there.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it should be in London England which is in the uk and Europe there are many cubers in that area I am sure Charlie Cooper will be willing to help it has a massive amount of airports with flights from a unimanginable amount of countries I go there alot so I could help with a few things maybe get a sponsor.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 10, 2010)

Well. Washington, DC
1. The DC/Maryland team might want to help out.
2. Lots of conference centers that would be nice for a large group of competitors. 
3. Lots of chain hotels within walking distance of the centers
4. Metro buses, taxi's and Metro trains are convenient fir travel


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 10, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> 4. Metro buses, taxi's and Metro trains are convenient fir travel



Ok public transportation, but has some flaws. The taxi's are fine, but...
Things wrong with train system: Escalator ride takes 10 minutes/go to the depths of hell for a train ride. 
Pay different price for distance. Very complicated. 
However, the trains themselves look fine.

Bus system: The buses turn, and have a route... I was on the bus visiting and the bus suddenly turned...wtf? Why can't they just make it go straight.


----------



## ianini (Nov 10, 2010)

Vishal said:


> ...I am sure Charlie Cooper will be willing to help...


 
Let's hold it in the US, then Rowe Hessler could help us.


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2010)

From what I heard at the Asian Championship, Ron was very keen on Asia.

I don't really mind where it is held, but I would like to recommend Thailand. (Specifically, the Asian Championship venue - Baiyoke Sky Hotel)
1. Superb organisational team. This is the key to running the competition, and at the Asian Championship, we never fell behind schedule, there was no lack of judges, and it was extremely well organised. There is a very big cubing community in Thailand.
2. Fantastic venue. The competition hall was very good, and I was very comfortable there.
3. Bangkok has an extremely large airport, and flights aren't expensive
4. Sponsor interest. The Baiyoke hotel provided so much for the competitors there, and I would guess that they provided the prize money too, as this wasn't organised by SevenTowns/RubikStudio (As far as I know).
When I was there, the owners of the Hotel expressed great interest in hosting the World Championships. 
5. This is just a small point, but the live streaming was ridiculously good, and was one thousand times better than a stationary webcam that some competitions have. Almost T.V. quality broadcasting.
6. Transport to the hotel from the airport is just a taxi ride, or a train ride, and there is no need to travel to the venue every morning, as you are already there. I think this is a very important point too.

Also, free wifi.

Just some pictures of the venue.



Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

Godly venue feliks 
I´d like to go to asia, but the US would be nice too


----------



## izovire (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh please HONG KONG!!!! If it will be in Hong Kong I will take anyone (18+) to club Laguna and buy them a drink... They would freak out so much if I filled the place with cubers!! Because I cubed so often there...


----------



## Carrot (Nov 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> bla bla...
> 5. This is just a small point, but the live streaming was ridiculously good, and was one thousand times better than a stationary webcam that some competitions have. Almost T.V. quality broadcasting.
> bla bla


 
I was so sad that my computer can't run video files properly (Intel GMA 500 is just not good enough )

but back to the topic again:
I agree with kickflip1993 (beside I would rather want it in a backyard than US )


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 10, 2010)

Vishal said:


> I think it should be in London England which is in the uk and Europe there are many cubers in that area I am sure Charlie Cooper will be willing to help it has a massive amount of airports with flights from a unimanginable amount of countries I go there alot so I could help with a few things maybe get a sponsor.


 
I think London is a good choice
It has lots of very good rail links
Some good motorway links
At least 3 good airports
It is easy to get to from European countries such as France, Holland, Belgum, due to the Dover-Calais ferries


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> some stuff


 
Looks a bit small though. Remember we will be looking at possibly 500+ competitors.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> Looks a bit small though. Remember we will be looking at possibly 500+ competitors.


 
It looks like you could comfortably fit 400 people in there. I wonder if they have another function room to fit 200-300 people for side events?

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 10, 2010)

Judging by Faz's floor plan, it looks like you could fit almost 450 in there. Also, look at this.

http://baiyokesky.baiyokehotel.com/index.php?main_page=service&id=20


Baiyoke Sky Hotel Website said:


> RAINBOW HALL & SKY ROOM on 17th floor
> Both are newly renovated with a cozy atmosphere, the places could make any of your choices; from business conference to theme wedding. Rainbow Hall can accommodate *1,200* persons (Theatre Style) and Sky room can accommodate *250* persons (Theatre Style).


It seems like fitting 500+ comfortably would be easy.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 10, 2010)

I suggest Corvo:
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=distance+Melbourne+corvo
Wanna make it as hard as possible to already know the winner before the competition.

Ooh, even better idea: let's just have it in a bar where minors aren't allowed.


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 10, 2010)

thats a first and not a bad idea actually


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 3. Bangkok has an extremely large airport, and *flights aren't expensive*


 
For you perhaps 

In all seriousness I think this hotel is an excellent potential venue, and I would love the opportunity to travel to Thailand. I just couldn't resist bringing up the point about flight costs. Cost depends, in a large part, on your originating location as well 

Chris


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2010)

Ya and with the weakening US$ Chris is getting really worried about flights


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 10, 2010)

Its pritty dangerous in Bangkok


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 10, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Ooh, even better idea: let's just have it in a bar where minors aren't allowed.


 
Best idea I've ever heard.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Best idea I've ever heard.


 
Damn you.
I'm guessing 21 is the definition of not being a minor, at least for bars?
I want to say 18, but country, etc matters.


----------



## Kian (Nov 10, 2010)

The only thing I'd like is for slightly more notice than we had in 2009. Obviously there were some problems that year which resulted in a delayed announcement, but I do hope for as much notice as possible. Of course, given that the WCA has to work with Seventowns and I have no idea what sort of challenges they face I cannot expect anything from them, as I am wholly ignorant of the situation. I'm just hoping. 



Stefan said:


> I suggest Corvo:
> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=distance+Melbourne+corvo
> Wanna make it as hard as possible to already know the winner before the competition.



Out of curiosity, how did you come up with Corvo? Obviously you were trying to find a place that was as far from Melbourne as is earthly possible, but was it some sort of program or did you just put in guesses from a map?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you come up with Corvo?



Mainly with this neat tool: http://www.zefrank.com/sandwich/tool.html

Hmm, I just noticed Dene lives about as far away from me as possible


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 11, 2010)

One thing to note when talking about some countries as destinations, is that travel isn't always free (free as in free speech, not free food.) Several countries that have been suggested, including Australia and China, require visas for tourists to enter. I haven't done much research about how restrictive the visa rules are or how hard they are to get for most of the suggested countries, but I think this is something that should be considered when choosing a destination.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 11, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> One thing to note when talking about some countries as destinations, is that travel isn't always free (free as in free speech, not free food.) Several countries that have been suggested, including Australia and China, require visas for tourists to enter. I haven't done much research about how restrictive the visa rules are or how hard they are to get for most of the suggested countries, but I think this is something that should be considered when choosing a destination.


 
You can stay in Thailand for up to 30 days without a visa if you hold a passport from:

Australia
Canada
New Zealand
United Kingdom
United States of America

Australia has slightly harsher entry requirements, compared to Thailand, with tourist visas which may cost as much as AU$20 through ETA...

TSA?

Tim.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 11, 2010)

TimMc said:


> You can stay in Thailand for up to 30 days without a visa if you hold a passport from:
> 
> Australia
> Canada
> ...


 
Since Thailand seems a likely possibility at this point with the successful Asian Championship I found on world travel guide:


> Visas:
> 
> Not required by all nationals referred to in the chart above for touristic stays of up to 30 days (if entering via an international airport) or 15 days (if entering by land from a neighbouring country), provided they hold valid passports, sufficient funds (10,000 baht per person or 20,000 baht per family) and confirmed airline tickets to leave Thailand within the time allowed by their visa, except:
> 1. nationals of Bulgaria, Romania and Malta who do need to obtain a visa before travelling to Thailand;
> ...



So it seems that possibly many Europeans will need time to apply for VISAs if the competition is held in Thailand.

Chris


----------



## Dene (Nov 11, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Mainly with this neat tool: http://www.zefrank.com/sandwich/tool.html
> 
> Hmm, I just noticed Dene lives about as far away from me as possible


 
<3 you too.

Also, using that tool it seems the very north west of Spain is directly opposite Christchurch. I'd have to be living way out east in the ocean to be directly opposite Germany XD


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 11, 2010)

Well i guess theres always euro2012


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 11, 2010)

I think we should hold it here: 
37.2670°, -121.8097°

Not really.
But in all seriousness, I'm liking this Thailand idea. The venue seems like a suitable choice. It looks comfortable and open. =D

One thing a lot of people don't recognize is that just because it's easy for you does not mean it's easy for other people. You can't make everyone happy. This concerns date too. Seeing as that the past few WCs have been in October, students whose schooling is in session may not like the dates previously chosen.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 11, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> One thing a lot of people don't recognize is that just because it's easy for you does not mean it's easy for other people.


 
Yeah, that's why people _don't_ want it to be in Thailand.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 18, 2010)

Bali


----------



## TimMc (Nov 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> One thing a lot of people don't recognize is that just because it's easy for you does not mean it's easy for other people. You can't make everyone happy.



There's not much difference in travel when comparing "Europe to California" and "Europe to Thailand". When you consider how far Americans have to travel to get around to the rest of the *world* it becomes an issue. :-/

Tim.


----------



## Joël (Nov 20, 2010)

izovire said:


> Oh please HONG KONG!!!! If it will be in Hong Kong I will take anyone (18+) to club Laguna and buy them a drink... They would freak out so much if I filled the place with cubers!! Because I cubed so often there...


 
Laguna?? Is that similar to crocus?

Anyway, bangkok also sounds quite allright... Somany things that are hard to get in Amsterdam are easier over there!!1!! lol!


----------



## ishumprod (Nov 20, 2010)

come to switzerland !!


----------



## Roy_HK (Nov 20, 2010)

I think Hong Kong is possible.First of all,it is in Asia.It is near China and Japan which are active countries in cubing.They can come Hong Kong easily and that will cause more cuber to come.Also,Hong Kong is an international city,many people know how to speak in English,cubers from other countries will not worry about the language problem.Thirdly,there are some good venues that can hold a big competition such as some hotels etc.Fourthly,I think some companies which sells cubes are willing to sponsor the competition such as hknowstore etc.Fifthly,the transportation in Hong Kong is convenient.Finally,I think many cubers would like to come Hong Kong as it is famous in the world.They can visit Hong Kong and shopping through coming to wc11.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 20, 2010)

Roy_HK said:


> Fourthly,I think some companies which sells cubes are willing to sponsor the competition such as hknowstore etc.


 
I notice they don't even sell the Rubik's brand. So unless they're going to fund a lot where we don't need to depend on SevenTowns, it may not work.


----------



## Roy_HK (Nov 20, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I notice they don't even sell the Rubik's brand. So unless they're going to fund a lot where we don't need to depend on SevenTowns, it may not work.


 
Only Toys'r'us is allowed to sell it in Hong Kong.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 21, 2010)

Either way, I doubt hknowstore is willing to shell out $50,000 to host worlds in Hong Kong.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 27, 2010)

ishumprod said:


> come to switzerland !!


 
THIS.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

I talked with the president of wca, and he's says it'll be held in my backyard.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 27, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I talked with the president of wca, and he's says it'll be held in my backyard.


Ooh, the WCA has a president? Since when? Who is it?


----------



## Hiero (Nov 27, 2010)

I heard the Big D in Jerry World.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 27, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I heard the Big D in Jerry World.


 
They do have a nice TV up in Jerry World.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 16, 2010)

We are planning our holidays for next year and I want to be sure Faz can get to the next world champs. So even if the powers that be have not yet finalised a location, could we please get a good idea of the planned date? It would be absolute magic for us if it were held on the 1st and 2nd of October.


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2011)

Well we are into WC year now. Time to start hassling Ron and co. for details!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 2, 2011)

if it is in Thailand I'm a lucky guy. My parents decided to go to Thailand this summer so i might have a change to go there. But it depends on which date


----------



## izovire (Jan 5, 2011)

I know asia would be a good spot for Worlds... It would be a good opportunity for me to do business travel and compete all at the same time... and my wife misses asia ... I miss asia. 

It'd be good to get the comp. date & location announced soon...


----------



## Ron (Jan 5, 2011)

More news to follow, hopefully very soon or at least within 2 weeks.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 5, 2011)

Yay! I hope it's in Thailand *waits patiently for news on location*


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 5, 2011)

I really hope it's in Thailand too


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 5, 2011)

i do think euro is uite a fair place even though world's 09 were held there but not any countries require visas i europe and its fairly centeral for america and asia
but to go to the US you need a visa and a visa


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 5, 2011)

you have quite an ingenious argument there. 6 years of Worlds in Europe. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2011)

Ron said:


> More news to follow, hopefully very soon or at least within 2 weeks.


 
Woo! good to hear


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 5, 2011)

My legit sources tell me legit information will be announced at 3AM EST on January 16th 2011. Sources are too legit to quit.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah why not :L
actually i wouldnt mind if it was in asia or USA cause i wanna go to both


----------



## Kian (Jan 5, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> My legit sources tell me legit information will be announced at 3AM EST on January 16th 2011. Sources are too legit to quit.


 
3am? that sounds like hammertime.


----------



## Vincents (Jan 5, 2011)

Thailand's safe right now right? Nobody's protesting the govt?


----------



## Kian (Jan 5, 2011)

Bangkok isn't having the same unrest as they were having several months ago, no.


----------



## NoobCube (Jan 8, 2011)

Hopefully it will be held in the UK... Plenty of big cities there. Sadly I have no real knowledge of how the location is decided upon or who quite arranges it so all I can do is whinge on here but... seriously, I can only really attend if it's in the UK somewhere but somehow I gather that there aren't many UK cubers on the whole..


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 9, 2011)

NoobCube said:


> Hopefully it will be held in the UK... Plenty of big cities there. Sadly I have no real knowledge of how the location is decided upon or who quite arranges it so all I can do is whinge on here but... seriously, I can only really attend if it's in the UK somewhere but somehow I gather that there aren't many UK cubers on the whole..


 
I can say with some confidence that it won't be in the UK.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 9, 2011)

Should be in the next few years though.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 9, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Here is a summary of where it's been btw:
> 
> 1982	Hungary
> 2003	Canada
> ...



Asia has been a real cubing "tiger" of late. It would be good to acknowledge that.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Jan 14, 2011)

The World Cube Championship will be held at Baiyoke Sky Hotel, Bangkok, Thailand. 
Date: around 16-18 October 2011 
Now we just have to wait for WCA's announcement 
Source: Malaysian Delegate (he's very close to the Thai Delegate)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm..right after my birthday..assuming travel/hotel isn't insanely expensive I think I'll try to make it.

Any idea when the announcement will be?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 14, 2011)

I hope it gets announced officially soon!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 14, 2011)

I can't make it. School, lol.


----------



## izovire (Jan 14, 2011)

Bangkok should be cheaper than Hong kong at least, I will start planning my trip soon. After it is announced of course


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2011)

16-18 is Sunday to Tuesday, so I assume you mean 14-16?

Also, looking forward to the food again. The hotel is absolutely amazing.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2011)

NoobCube said:


> Hopefully it will be held in the UK... Plenty of big cities there. Sadly I have no real knowledge of how the location is decided upon or who quite arranges it so all I can do is whinge on here but... seriously, I can only really attend if it's in the UK somewhere but somehow I gather that there aren't many UK cubers on the whole..


 
Please define plenty and/or big. China has 30 to 40 cities with over 1 million people.

I am monitoring Dan's statement like a hawk


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2011)

That weekend would be perfect (assuming I stay in Christchurch and have classes at university) as it is the weekend after the last lectures (i.e. study break) .


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2011)

Dene said:


> That weekend would be perfect (assuming I stay in Christchurch and have classes at university) as it is the weekend after the last lectures (i.e. study break) .


 
Same. All assignments have to be handed in before the 17th of October when SWOTVAC starts here. I just have to apply for leave for a few days at my new job... >.<

Tim.


----------



## Wachirawit (Jan 14, 2011)

unofficial date is 14-16 oct 2011 
Source - email from piti's father


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 14, 2011)

This is fantastic news and not really unexpected. This venue hosted the Asian open and it had everything you could possibly ask for. Excellent accommodation and food and location - free wifi - and video streaming of the competition. I look forward to the official anouncement.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 14, 2011)

I wish I could go


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, have fun you guys!


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 14, 2011)

I have school but I'll probably go anyway.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 14, 2011)

probably wont be able go


----------



## Radu (Jan 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Hmm..right after my birthday..assuming travel/hotel isn't insanely expensive I think I'll try to make it.
> 
> Any idea when the announcement will be?


I guess it will be announced officialy very soon..in a week or maximum two, as Ron stated.


----------



## gagou9 (Jan 14, 2011)

yéé !!
i'll be there for sure!!

i'm thinking about coming hitchhiking (from france) but as i will have less than 2 month, that's maybe not be the best way... i could either finish by plane/train...
or maybe take a plane for france...

see you there!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Any idea when the announcement will be?


 
lern2read



masterofthebass said:


> My legit sources tell me legit information will be announced at 3AM EST on January 16th 2011. Sources are too legit to quit.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 14, 2011)

The possibility that it might be in Thailand makes me a bit excited. 
Maybe I can convince my mother to take a vacation and visit some family members.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 14, 2011)

I with it was in the summer, but what ever


----------



## Pusha (Jan 15, 2011)

wish it would be in the USA


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 15, 2011)

Pusha said:


> wish it would be in the USA


 
and your location says Russia? The cold war is over, it is official


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 15, 2011)

AndreaBananas said:


> The possibility that it might be in Thailand makes me a bit excited.
> Maybe I can convince my mother to take a vacation and visit some family members.


 No need for 'might be in...'. The location is confirmed to be in Thailand, at the Baiyoke Sky Hotel. Now we're just waiting for the dates to be announced.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 15, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> No need for 'might be in...'. The location is confirmed to be in Thailand, at the Baiyoke Sky Hotel. Now we're just waiting for the dates to be announced.


 
Maybe he meant that he wasn't sure if he could go or not.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 15, 2011)

Hm. Not as outrageously expensive to get to Thailand as I thought...


----------



## Toad (Jan 15, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Hm. Not as outrageously expensive to get to Thailand as I thought...


 
How much...? I want some figures, woman!
And a sammich...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 15, 2011)

Toad said:


> How much...? I want some figures, woman!
> well YOU AREN'T HAVING ONE


 
Booking now from Tuesday-Tuesday 11-18th, is about £500 from Heathrow. Problem is that I'll either still be in the US or I will have just come back from there... oh and that uni thing.


----------



## flan (Jan 15, 2011)

LOLOLOL Do I get one if I ask nicely?


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Booking now from Tuesday-Tuesday 11-18th, is about £500 from Heathrow. Problem is that I'll either still be in the US or I will have just come back from there... oh and that uni thing.


 
You have got to be kidding me that is so unfair I will have to pay more than that and I'm way closer


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Jan 16, 2011)

It's time to go back home then ..............


----------



## TimMc (Jan 16, 2011)

Dene said:


> You have got to be kidding me that is so unfair I will have to pay more than that and I'm way closer



Here's a comparison between Melbourne to Bangkok and Heathrow to Bangkok for a return flight between 11/10/2011 and 18/10/2011: 


> Melbourne to Bangkok
> 7354 km 8 hours 20 minutes
> AU$750





> Heathrow to Bangkok
> 9568 km 10 hours 50 minutes
> AU$802



I'll need to wait for the competition to be announced first and find out if work will grant leave... and weigh up whether I should make a week long holiday out of it or just be in and out in four days. >.<

Tim.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 16, 2011)

The problem I'm having is that I *really* want to go, but there is no way I will just go for the competition, I'd have to stay at least a week, if not two. In doing so I would miss quite a lot of important stuff in the UK, which I'm not sure I can do... I guess it's not such a priority for me as I won't win anything and probably won't be able to compete in much, it's more the experience and meeting cubers that I haven't yet at other WC/ECs.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 17, 2011)

Charlie please go


----------



## Ron (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all,

We have final confirmation of all people involved so now we can officially inform you about WC 2011.
See the current details at: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2011

World Rubik's Cube Championship 2011
October 14-16, 2011
Bangkok, Thailand
Baiyoke Sky Hotel

We will work on the competition website now and have some online meetings with the team.
So more details will follow in the upcoming weeks.

Have fun!

Ron


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 17, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait to visit Thailand! This is so exciting, I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Ron - this is great news. We'll start booking everything now.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 17, 2011)

This is just pure awesome


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2011)

*Cubing Holiday in Thailand!!1 :-D*



CharlieCooper said:


> there is no way I will just go for the competition, I'd have to stay at least a week, if not two.


 
Up for a cubing week-long holiday in Thailand? :-D

Saturday the 8th of October until Monday the 17th of October?

I just need to get approval for accumulated leave and make sure that someone can cover the last couple of classes at uni that week (tutoring). >.<

Tim.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 17, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> The problem I'm having is that I *really* want to go, but there is no way I will just go for the competition, I'd have to stay at least a week, if not two. In doing so I would miss quite a lot of important stuff in the UK, which I'm not sure I can do... I guess it's not such a priority for me as I won't win anything and probably won't be able to compete in much, it's more the experience and meeting *Arnaud again and braiding his hair just before the competition starts*


 There, corrected that for you. Now you have to go (also, I already know Bangkok, I can show you around)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 17, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> meeting Arnaud again and braiding his hair just before the competition starts


 
I love you.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> (also, I already know Bangkok, I can show you around)


 
May I please have a _special_ tour too?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 17, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> I love you.


mutual!



TimMc said:


> May I please have a _special_ tour too?


normally for women only, but they can fix that for you in Thailand (Pattaya comes to mind)


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> normally for women only, but they can fix that for you in Thailand (Pattaya comes to mind)


 
Haha, my gf would kill me if I came back violated. I'd like to do some sightseeing and suit shopping though... ^_^

Tim.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 17, 2011)

Dene said:


> You have got to be kidding me that is so unfair I will have to pay more than that and I'm way closer


 
I was about to call BS on that, thinking you'd not converted the currency correctly, but you're right, flights from NZ to Thailand are really expensive


----------



## Radu (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm really curious what's the number of competitors accepted. In Düsseldorf we had 375 registered, although the limit were for 300, if I remember right.
Maybe over 500 this time?!


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I was about to call BS on that, thinking you'd not converted the currency correctly, but you're right, flights from NZ to Thailand are really expensive


 
Flights from NZ to anywhere are insanely expensive  (or should that be ?). Anyway, at least it will be more affordable than Europe. 99% I will make it this year.


----------

